

Image of the Project Management Profession - Study Results - carusen
http://corporategeek.info/image-project-management-profession-study-results

======
hardik
<http://corporategeek.info/files/img/study_image_pm/st6.png> is very telling.
Especially the two "red lights" highlighting differences in perceived needs of
project managers; I completely agree with them. It is not uncommon to come
across over-confident-but-clueless-about-the-domain people in key project
management positions. The saddest thing is they get away with it so well.

~~~
carusen
Indeed. I am a project manager and I do agree with you. When there are cases
where i feel that i am in over my head (technically wise), i try as much as
possible to recognize my limitations to the team and ask the experts in the
team to take the decisions and formulate the direction where we should all go.

